# Major service recommendations on 04-06 GTO's?



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I am purchasing my 04-06 GTO sometime this year and I need
to know what general maintenance services do I need to get 
done when I get my major service done at my local Pontiac 
dealership service department? Do the 04-06 GTO's have a 
replaceable fuel filter and cabin air filter? What spark plugs 
do you recommend to use? Link?
Thanks guys in advance!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IcemanGTO said:


> I am purchasing my 04-06 GTO sometime this year and I need
> to know what general maintenance services do I need to get
> done when I get my major service done at my local Pontiac
> dealership service department? Do the 04-06 GTO's have a
> ...


Service intervals are listed in the back of the manual. Fuel filter is in the gas tank. No cabin filter. Spark plugs are a matter of preference. Recommendation? Don't install bargain brands.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't have a service manual yet and I would appreicate some
input from the knowledgable people on the forum or links so,
my local Pontiac service department service advisor doesn't 
take advantage of me.Can people share their experience with
me please?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IcemanGTO said:


> I don't have a service manual yet and I would appreicate some
> input from the knowledgable people on the forum or links so,
> my local Pontiac service department service advisor doesn't
> take advantage of me.Can people share their experience with
> me please?


Its in the cars owner's manual. You don't need a service manual. Car doesn't have an owners manual? 

Pontiac GTO Owner’s Manual | Owner's Manual Source


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Enjoy.....


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's an '06 Manual as a pdf, I have 04 and 05 too but they're just a bit too large to download here:


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

